# NCPHobbies



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Has anybody here had any dealings with this site? I placed an order over 3 weeks ago, and so far have only recieved an automated response from them, saying that my order has been placed.

I have sent 3 e-mails, and left a message on their voicemail but no response as of yet. I just wonder if this is a fluke, or if this dealer is not a good place to order from.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You should keep your distance, I have only had bad luck in dealing with them. Unless you are a big buyer, you are not important to them, and they will at some point tell you that....

Good luck.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I don't recall anyone here posting a positive experience with them. If you used a credit card, a charge back should get their attention.

Anyone ever physically visited NCP. It's within driving distance for me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Search the slot forums - someone else posted up a bad experience with them and then about 20 other guys chimed in with similar stories about rude customer service, etc.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I see a practice order email coming!! :lol:


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

I just searched the slot forums like 1976 Cordoba suggested.....Holy Moly! These people (NCPHobbies) sound like a-holes. And for the record, my order was a small order, under 20 bucks, but still business is business. I will definitely be contacting my cc company.

Thanks for the info folks.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Anyone ever physically visited NCP. It's within driving distance for me.


I think the mailing address will get you to a house with a decent sized outbuilding in the middle of a rural area not far from Oak Harbor, OH.

No real store.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They mean well though, right?


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

_I think the mailing address will get you to a house with a decent sized outbuilding in the middle of a rural area not far from Oak Harbor, OH.
_No real store. 

This is correct. Just use Google Earth to get a look at NCP Hobbies.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've had mostly good experiences with them, but I think I'm in the minority. They even gave a free Wizard Patriot for Xmas one year... and a Tyco cop car the next. They were my first source for HO stuff when I got back into the hobby in late 2001. I've spent well over 5 grand with them over the years... so maybe it's like one poster suggested, they take better care of their higher spending customers. 

Good luck with your order ... sorry to hear about the hassle. 
I'd cancel the the order through your CC company if I were you


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Where are all the Islamic terrorists when you could really use them at NCPHobbies ?

__________________


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm with VJ on this, always had good luck with them, decent prices, delivery was swift and efficient, friendly to deal with. I have not bought much from them in the past 3-4 years only because I try to focus my spending: 

#1 my local race places and hobby shops
#2 resellers who are actively engaged in the HobbyTalk community
#3 smaller vendors who have specialty products that I need
#4 the bigger vendors who are offering sale items that I need

I'd say that 75% of my outlays go towards #1, the local race/hobby shops. I am very lucky to still have some places to race and hobby shops staffed by people who know the slot car hobby. My least used resource is E-Bay. I may do a buy-it-now if the price is right, but I never do auctions. Yeah, I've probably missed out on some deals over the years, but I just don't enjoy tedious things like auctions. Also, web based sales sites that do not have modern e-commerce, accept credit cards or at least PayPal, get no business from me. I just don't have the patience to deal with faxes and phone calls. If you're a vendor on the fence about the hassles of dealing with PayPal, I just want to let you know that it's one of the things that will keep me coming back again and again. Ease of use and spontaneity are key drivers for me. Likewise, ship it to me quickly and safely. I don't like waiting.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive bought from them a handful of times and never placed an order over $30, yet theyve always been pretty prompt for me. But I hear a LOT of negative experiences here and thats kept me away, since I dont want to get burned. Its a shame, since they have a LOT of stuff for HO and some of it is pretty tough to find.


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well we just put in an order with them about $75.00 last week Monday got our stuff last Saturday(4 days) first time ordering from them


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*NCP is fine to deal with*

NCP is fine. The story is that NCP was started by a man's son. When the son went to college the Dad took the business over and continues to do so to this day.

Its a small operation with an extensive web site. I have literally never spoken to no one there in 12 years of doing business with them. But I do know that they have always treated me fairly and in many cases they go over and beyond!

NCP being a bad place to do business with is an "Hobby Talk Legend." The secret is to have a patience as one mails fills hundreds of orders. 99% of our slot car purchases go to NCP because of being pleased and taken care of.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

I've bought stuff from them years ago and had no problems.. wonder if they're still the same people.. this was like 10 years ago.

-butch


----------

